# Good Version/Good Asset/The Big Investment PSSM tested?



## MarchingOn (Nov 3, 2013)

On his breeders site it says that he has passed away.

Good Asset : Pleasure Stallions AQHA

It also says that The Big Investment has also passed:
The Big Investment : Pleasure Stallions AQHA


Do you own a horse related to one or all of these stallions or are you planning on getting one?


I was not able to find anything about the PSSM tests


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Here's a partial list:

Shame in the Horse Show Ring: PSSM: Breeding for a defect

However, only PSSM1 can be tested for. PSSM2 has no easy genetic test. (PSSM2 is just like PSSM1, but _sneakier_.)


----------

